# need info



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im about to get one please tell everything i need to know


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i can tell you 2 things







its not a fish and its a snake


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Ball pythons get about 4-6 ft long and they can be quite shy snakes I have kept 7 or 8 at different times and they make take a while to acclimate to their new surroundings. To make them more secure they like hiding places an easy one to make is to take a plastic tupperware box that they can fit into and cut hole in it it can be clear so you can see them. They need a basking area to warm up in I like to use 65 to 75 watt heat lamps i use one daylight cycle one and a nocturnal one for the nighttime you can find these at you lfs. make sure the snake cannot touch it though They will burn themselves. so its best to put it outside of the cage. They are quite easy to care for in my opinion. 
You can feed them rodents of appropriate size 1 or 2 times a week. hope this helps you out


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

ball pythons do not do well with heat rocks because they will cook themselvels as mentioned above. Besides the things aready mentioned they sometimes can have trouble sheding, in some of my experiences i have had some that needed to be soaked in warm water overnight to loosen the dead skin because there isnt the humitity in your house that there is in the wild. also they will easily catch a cold and die. keep them warm. oh and no cover neccesary, i always kept mine as well as all my other 90 something snakes on newspaper. (easy to clean). they are very docile and make good pets. and dont buy from a pet store. find a breeding convention or snake show. you should be able to pic on up for 20$. good luck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> i can tell you 2 things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks everyone else

and how do u make a tank more humid


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

to make a tank more humid you can get a spray bottle full of water and mist the enclosure 1 or 2 times a week.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> and how do u make a tank more humid


 Or provide a tupperware box with a hole in the lid. Put moss in side and keep it wet.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> to make a tank more humid you can get a spray bottle full of water and mist the enclosure 1 or 2 times a week.










sounds cool
how much should i spray
enough to see water drip down the glass or a light mist


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

usually a lite misting will do the job you dont want your snake soaking wet All I do is just wet the snake down a little bit then spary once or twice in the rest of the cage just to get the humity up.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i used to time my humidity spraying when the snakes eyes would go opaque.....if you start it up when you first notice your snake going into shed you can usually get a good shed.

heat lamps will obviously work just fine, but i have always preferred heat mats for their long term reliability and the fact that my cats like to knock over heat lamps....









get yourself a good supply of frozen rodents and you will be all set


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Here is a fairly comprehensive web page on how to care for Ball pythons:
Ball Pythons


----------

